# W.i.p. Black Beauty Tv Show



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The Polar Light BLACK BEAUTY,using the Magnetic Models resin/cast metal kit and wheels.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL!!:thumbsup:

Perhaps we will see an accurate 1/25 Black Beauty to go with the upcomming 1/25 1966 Batmobile


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Got to Love the Green Headlamps as well, I would do this kit just because it is a Continental, the first car I ever drove was a, 
"1962 Continental suicide 4 door push button automatic". 
GOOD WORK SO FAR DUDE. keeps us posted.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ian Anderson said:


> Got to Love the Green Headlamps as well, I would do this kit just because it is a Continental, the first car I ever drove was a,
> "1962 Continental suicide 4 door push button automatic".
> GOOD WORK SO FAR DUDE. keeps us posted.


The 1966 Black Beauty is not based on a Lincoln Continental, it's built from a 1966 Chrysler Imperial Crown sedan:











Bryan


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"Ahhhh, MY BAD Bryan", still looks great. makes me miss ((Bruce Lee)) Even more now, he didn't play in many films, but the "Green First Hornet" and, "Pink Panther" where ones not to miss if your a fan,...I can See him driving that ride even now,
Somewhere In Time......"NOT NOW KATO"....lol.....


Ian


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Just an fyi, Bruce Lee didn't appear in any of the Pink Panther movies. The character was named Cato (Cato Fong, to be specific), but the actor's name was Burt Kwouk.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep your right, Just did some more research on that one subject just now Zombie, and Even know Bruce Lee "DID INSPIRE" the character in the movie PINK PANTHER, he DID NOT APPEAR IN IT, something I was watching not to long ago game me the Idea that he was in one of the movies, But I was WRONG, don't know what I heard but that happens more times then i wont it do latly......lol...Oh well LIVE AND LEAR i guess.

This is so good info on the subject.

http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/archive/index.php/t-297838.html


On a lighter note: 
Isn't that the same car, the "Chrysler Imperial", that was on the TV show "PAWN STARS" not to long ago and they took it from the old man and had it restored it for him, and he was ready to fire them all then, gave it back to him complete restored and ready to drive. and then caught fire OFF CAMERA A few weeks later some how, don't know how much damage it did to it, or if it was even the same year, but it was the same make of car, And it was BLACK, and It did catch fire for some reason. was on the Fox new website a week or so back. 
(((OH NO NOT AGAIN))) no I'm sure about this one. ......LOL Just FYI


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Did a little more work on the BB.Was able to get Kato's Green Visor in tonight.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Just about finished with the interior.....


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

This is another kit that takes alot to look right. Your'e doing a splendid job! Have'nt had the verve or nerve to start on mine however. Perhaps yours will inspire me!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beatlepaul said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Perhaps we will see an accurate 1/25 Black Beauty to go with the upcomming 1/25 1966 Batmobile


No way!

Car models are really a tiny portion of the model kit market and, even combined with the crossover appeal of sci-fi and comic book fans, it would have nowhere near the appeal needed to sell a lot of units.

No, wait, on second thought, I have that all backwards. I decent sized kit of the Black Beauty would probably be a HUGE HIT! :thumbsup: 

Yeah, in fact, it's a no brainer--where is it???:freak:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Some work on the rear end today.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

A little light on the subject.......


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> A little light on the subject.......


 
*YEAH BABY!*


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> A little light on the subject.......


And the WOW factor just kicked up another notch! Magnificent! :thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*The interior is done....*

Had to rip out the LED's when I put too much juice and blew them out......not fun.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Let's Roll Kato!!*


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

So Falcon, did it do any damage to the Sharp of the kit or any Ill reversible damage to anything that cant be fixed ? Looks OK from the pictures. would be a shame with all that work.

Ian


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Everything is fixable,just need a good hack saw.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Falcon, you got to replace the LEDs and relight the dash, that looks fantastic. I did a hangerbay with led's and ended up using three 1.5 volt c-cells with a rheostat. Lights is good!


----------

